

Dear Jailbreak Community (part 2) - ihuman
http://evasi0n.com/l2.html

======
wvenable
It's extremely stupid and disappointing that this jailbreak was released
before iOS 7.1.

~~~
grugq
the bugs were being patched in 7.1. they had to release.

~~~
nwh
The jailbreak works in 7.1b2 though, isn't that indicative of them _not_ being
patched?

Leaks aside _geohot_ planned to burn these exploits on the release day of 7.1
by the looks of things (he just registered the domain for the new jailbreak
the day before evasi0n7).

~~~
grugq
there is a lot of inside story that isn't public. Suffice to say, the bugs
were DOA.

~~~
nwh
That's disappointing. I'm surprised they didn't pull the WWDC.app if they knew
about it though.

------
nwh
The whole thing is disappointing all around. It was clear just from the outset
that the TiaG application was intended for piracy, there's absolutely no
reason for it to be included. For the reasons stated (Cydia is not in Chinese)
they could have just offered patches with new translations. If people found
the relationship between TiaG and kuaiyong (another piracy store) in a matter
of minutes, I'm not sure why the _evad3rs_ didn't.

Now ultimately their jailbreak is being used for piracy by a company who paid
not a dime for the exploit kit. I'd have been happier to see them take the
money and donate the lump sum to EFF for similar.

~~~
songco
Another problem for Cydia in China is it's server may blocked by the Great
Firewall of China built by the gov. In IOS6, sometime I must use vpn to make
Cydia proper functioning. Of cause, this is another story.

------
songco
How about official Cydia?

~~~
ihuman
From what I've read, you can update the Cydia to a newer, official version
from within itself.

~~~
songco
Sounds great.

